
Ken Thompson on GitHub - pknerd
https://github.com/ken/
======
joshbaptiste
Cool and he actually got "ken" as his username. Github must have been saving
that username, unfortunately
"[https://github.com/rob/"](https://github.com/rob/") is already taken.

~~~
jonstewart
One wonders whether Github reserved it, or whether the entire global community
of developers knows better than to choose "ken" as a username.

------
DAddYE
Nice! I'd like to know too how was possible that "ken" was not taken.

~~~
takaroa
It was already taken by someone else.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rhIBqhu...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rhIBqhutq54J:https://github.com/Ken+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

Github seems to have moved their user account to

[https://github.com/ken-zz](https://github.com/ken-zz)

~~~
StevePerkins
Ken Thompson could have my Social Security Number if he wanted it.

~~~
vanderZwan
Is that a reference to this?

[http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html](http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/ken/trust.html)

------
jamieomatthews
I'm assuming this is because Go was migrated to Github?

------
AdmiralAsshat
And he hasn't made a single commit yet, the bum!

~~~
callahad
And now that GitHub has replaced resumes... poor Ken. :(

------
thefox
Where is the proof that this is really Ken Thompson?

~~~
joshbaptiste
Tweet from Brad Fitzpatrick (of memcached fame) on the Golang team:
[https://twitter.com/bradfitz/status/537699677596966912](https://twitter.com/bradfitz/status/537699677596966912)

~~~
thefox
But only one Tweet isn't really a proof.

------
mkramlich
"ken doesn't have any popular repositories"

you just know that somewhere there will be teen/20-something hotshit
brogrammer startup CEO/CTO types who will refuse to look at his resume, go
first to his GitHub, be totally unimpressed ("lame! just a talker, not a real
hacker, etc") then skip over him.

~~~
Kenji
Don't be ageist.

~~~
srean
Those scenarios are far from implausible. Comments on HN in the tune of,
"Lamport is so lame I can knock out a better markup language that runs on Node
in 15 minutes. Did he do anything else" are not hard to find.

Then there would be those that go the other way, "Paxos may be nice and all
for ivory towers LOL but can he write a line of code."

The other target is Dijkstra, "Dijkstra is an ass, did he do anything else
other than that stupid algorithm that I could have come up with in my sleep.
Proof of correctness is all fine and dandy, can he code ?"

These are not actual quotes of course but grounded enough in reality. As they
say ignorance is bliss, or at least enough shelter from the irony of it.

